# Early 70s Raleigh value?



## Sacket cycle works (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi I picked this up at an estate sale and was curious what the value on it would be. I'm wanted to sell it because I realized how little I know about it. The tag on it is from 1975 and is a Johns Hopkins university license.
Let me know 
Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 29, 2017)

DL 58L Colt early-mid 60s by the chain guard., 26" 3-sp.
(In late 60s, this model was 24")
Value is modest, maybe $100
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/Raleigh-Catalog-1962.pdf


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Jan 29, 2017)

That's what I figured on price. Thank you much


----------

